# need help planning a surprise . . .



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

so we finally get to see our newest baby for the first time (again) on 9/15! our 8 year wedding anniversary is on the 27th, so I thought I'd surprise the wife with a nice dinner in the spartanburg area. we usually do either steak or japanese. saw good reviews for Wasabi Japanese restaurant in Spartanburg. most of the steak houses had mixed reviews. any suggestions for a place with good food and ambience? 

(and yes, the PDC does rent out space for events, but $1000 for off hours. I think getting the 535 GT is enough of an anniversary present!!)


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

kashrahman said:


> so we finally get to see our newest baby for the first time (again) on 9/15! our 8 year wedding anniversary is on the 27th, so I thought I'd surprise the wife with a nice dinner in the spartanburg area. we usually do either steak or japanese. saw good reviews for Wasabi Japanese restaurant in Spartanburg. most of the steak houses had mixed reviews. any suggestions for a place with good food and ambience?
> 
> (and yes, the PDC does rent out space for events, but $1000 for off hours. I think getting the 535 GT is enough of an anniversary present!!)


I would check out the downtown resturants in Greenville. Greenville downtown and the West End are great and have many fine resturants. Spartanburg is nice but Greenville is great.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

For a steak dinner in downtown Greenville, I would recommend Rick Erwin's (www.rickerwins.com).

For a good Japanese Steak House in Greenville, I would recommend Miyabi Japanese Restaurant (click here for their information on Google).

Wasabi is good but it is not close to the Greenville Marriott.


----------

